# Smaller cages



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm just starting out on this forum and getting my first AP hedgehog in a few days, and bought a cage that, from the research I did before, I thought would be big enough, but now I'm concerned. The cage is roughly 3.5 sq ft, I'm a university student living at home, so space isn't very abundant. I'm prepared to make a larger C&C cage if necessary, but was wondering if people have had hedgehogs that have done well in a cage this size. I have a 12" CSW, a snuggle sack, so it can play on top of it as well as in it, to help maximize floor space, and have a large play pen that I'm prepared to supervise her playing in for a couple hours a night (as well as handling her).

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I was hoping someone with more experience would hop on.

Considering that some sites say you can keep a hedgehog in 2 sq ft, it's not like a smaller cage will kill him or her. Here, the standard recommendation is 4 sq ft, but if you can fit everything in easily with space to run around, and do lots of out-of-cage playtime, 3.5 sq ft should be fine.

My little friend made it pretty clear when he was unsatisfied with his cage-size by racing around like a mad fiend; he stopped being as frantic when I upped his space by 50%, and totally ignored the addition when I gave him another region on top of that. Apparently "too much space" is a thing!  I've read of other hyperactive hedgehogs trying to climb or escape if they have more energy than they can work off in their cage.

Some hedgehogs can be super-picky about where they sleep, or klutzy with figuring out snuggle-sacks, so don't be shocked if your little friend goes liner-diving, or demands a different sleeping situation. Little divas with diverse personalities -- you never know what they want until you get to know them, and even then it's mostly guesses!

One of the tricks I've heard (but not tried) for creating extra-space if you observe your hedgehog going crazy running around their cage: create a custom-sized loop of PVC pipe (4" diameter) around the outside of the cage and connect it in, so little hedgehog has a personal racetrack! I've heard this used for bin-cages; connecting it into a C&C or a sturdy built-cage might wouldn't really work.

You might have better luck at garnering responses if you post a photo of your setup either on this thread, or on the Cage Setup Examples thread soliciting feedback.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

More space = happier hedgie . A smaller cage is fine if you can fit everything, have space to run around, etc. But it's better to have bigger. My hedgie has 8 sq feet and I don't think I could go any smaller. It's a perfect size.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you only offer baby a hedgie bag, he will use the hedgie bag even if he sleeps under it. :lol: Some hedgie bags are very flat at the opening which makes it more difficult for them to get into. The bags with the cuff at the opening work best and if necessary roll the cuff over so it's even more obvious where the opening is. Baby will figure it out. 

If you have room for a larger cage, go for it. If not, the current cage should be fine but a picture would be helpful. With a smaller cage, make certain you have a lid and that it is escape proof.


----------



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the responses! I attached pictures of my cage and the snuggle sack, I made it with a propped up opening, let me know if its enough for them to figure out how to get in (I also have a box hideaway for her if she wont use the bag). I think that I might keep this set up for now (unless anyone really urges me differently), but if I notice signs of stress or anxiousness I will for sure build about a 5 ft C&C cage.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You'll probably need to move the CHE closer. If you turn it on (crank the thermostat low so it auto turns on) and stick your hand under it, you'll notice that you stop feeling heat from it after about 12-18".


----------



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

I actually had it closer, and it made my cage 85 degrees! I moved it that far away and its still 80 degrees. Its a 100 watt CHE. I'm going to buy a temperature control plug in for it, but right now it made my cage (and my entire bedroom) way too warm.


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

You can't really use a CHE effectively without a temperature controller - definitely get one as soon as you can.


----------



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

I definitely am, I just got the call that the babies are ready and I'm getting one asap! My room is 75 degrees as is right now, the CHE is more for a couple months when it gets really cold out (I'm from Canada). But I'm going to pick up a temp controller today and set it up.


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

75 during the day doesn't always mean the temp is steady throughout the night. With a temperature controller you will be able to rest the CHE and reflector on the cage so it won't have as much of an effect on the rest of your room, but it will keep your hedgehog's space at a warmer (and more consistent) temperature.


----------



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to leave for the store right away and have it set up before evening.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you're in Canada...
I've had a bit of trouble finding temperature controllers (thermostats) in in-person pet-stores. If you don't have luck, one of the other forum members pointed me at Pets & Pond. They carry both Zilla & Zoo-Med thermostats, are super-friendly, and you don't need to pay international shipping & duty like most mega-chains. Regular normal shipping takes about a week to anywhere on the west coast; east coast may be quicker.


----------



## haley9412 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! I had trouble too, I found one at best west pet foods eventually (the zoomed brand one).


----------

